# Direct Jet 1320 - Is this a DTG printer?



## tdprout (Mar 29, 2008)

Direct Jet 1320 is this a DTG printer? Excuse my ignorance on the subject of DTG's...


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

DTG stands for direct to garment. The 1320 is a direct to substrate printer. Looks like it prints on everything EXCEPT garments.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

The direct jet 1320 is being replaced by the 1324 and it DOES NOT print on fabric..just hard substrates...retail around 20K I am told they produce a machine for another company that does do DTG


----------

